# remote ftp server



## Jabes

I'm trying to setup a remote ftp server with ubuntu and gproftpd and I have it all setup, I have the ports forwarded a dyndns account and everything but I can't get into it remotely 
the website is jabes-server.kicks-ass.net

and here is the configuration on my network


----------



## Geoff

You can't get to it remotely because you don't have that domain registered, it can only be accessed via that site locally.  In order to access it remotely you need to use it via your external IP.


----------



## Trizoy

If you want to login from outside the network you need to use a forwarded DNS, or use the IP. If you want to connect from inside the network you need to use the local IP.. for example ftp://192.168.2.1


----------



## Jabes

[-0MEGA-];831481 said:
			
		

> You can't get to it remotely because you don't have that domain registered, it can only be accessed via that site locally.  In order to access it remotely you need to use it via your external IP.


I have a dyndns account setup for that reason and I have the dyndns setup on the actiontec should I keep it on there or put it on the linksys



Trizoy said:


> If you want to login from outside the network you need to use a forwarded DNS, or use the IP. If you want to connect from inside the network you need to use the local IP.. for example ftp://192.168.2.1



I can get into it the localy just not thru another computer 





			
				jabes said:
			
		

> I have the ports forwarded a dyndns account and everything but I can't get into it remotely


did u miss that?


----------



## tlarkin

First off you have to forward standard FTP ports from your router to the ip of your FTP server behind your router.  20 or 21 are typically the standard ports, I would also recommend forwarding port 22 for ssh connections.  Then you could FTP over ssh, which would make it secure and ssh will allow you to remotely administer the server.

DynDNS can be tricky, and you have to have the software client on your machine running.  I wouldn't bother messing with domain names at all until you can actually get it working by IP.  Especially if you are going to a non registered domain over the internet.

So, use DynDNS to track your external IP from your ISP.  Then in your router forward ports 20 and 22 to the linux box by MAC address.  Now, once out on the internet in an explorer menu just type //10.10.10.10 (whatever your IP address is) and it should work.  I think that explorer has native FTP support.  

From a Linux box (or windows if you download putty.exe) you can do ssh sessions with your Linux box and mount the share that way.


----------



## Jabes

tlarkin said:


> First off you have to forward standard FTP ports from your router to the ip of your FTP server behind your router.  20 or 21 are typically the standard ports, I would also recommend forwarding port 22 for ssh connections.  Then you could FTP over ssh, which would make it secure and ssh will allow you to remotely administer the server.
> 
> DynDNS can be tricky, and you have to have the software client on your machine running.  I wouldn't bother messing with domain names at all until you can actually get it working by IP.  Especially if you are going to a non registered domain over the internet.
> 
> So, use DynDNS to track your external IP from your ISP.  Then in your router forward ports 20 and 22 to the linux box by MAC address.  Now, once out on the internet in an explorer menu just type //10.10.10.10 (whatever your IP address is) and it should work.  I think that explorer has native FTP support.
> 
> From a Linux box (or windows if you download putty.exe) you can do ssh sessions with your Linux box and mount the share that way.


ok I had ports 21 forwarded and it wasn't workin so I thought that maybe my isp blocked port 21 so I tried forwarding port 40 (random port) and changed it to 40 in the router and gproftpd (built in to ubuntu ftp program) but its still not working and why I have dyndns is for getting into my ftp server remotely


----------



## Geoff

Did you say that you were able to access it remotely via the IP?


----------



## Jabes

nope I can only access it from a pc on my network


----------



## tlarkin

open up port 22 on the router and see if you can even ssh into it.

on the remote machine (the machine that is over the internet) open up terminal and type:

ssh username@exteranl.ip.of.server

It will prompt for authentication.  This will see if you can even connect to your machine over the internet.  Your ISP could be blocking all kinds of stuff.  However, if you are port forwarding you can do most things over port 80.  Even then I guess they can block incoming requests via port 80.  Comcast is notorious for this.


----------



## Jabes

should I put my ip up on here cuz I don't have another linux machine (I need linux right?) to do that on or should I just pm u with it?


----------



## tlarkin

Keep it on the forums, you start consulting with me on a one by one basis i would have to bill you for my time

You can download a ssh client for windows called putty.exe google search it.  In the program you will enter all your information, like user name, password (to the Linux box that has FTP) and the IP address, etc.

Make sure ssh is enabled on the Linux box.  Some distros by default it is, and in others by default it is disabled.


----------



## Jabes

tlarkin said:


> Keep it on the forums, you start consulting with me on a one by one basis i would have to bill you for my time
> 
> You can download a ssh client for windows called putty.exe google search it.  In the program you will enter all your information, like user name, password (to the Linux box that has FTP) and the IP address, etc.
> 
> Make sure ssh is enabled on the Linux box.  Some distros by default it is, and in others by default it is disabled.



why do I need ssh? I just want my ftp server to work


----------



## tlarkin

Jabes said:


> why do I need ssh? I just want my ftp server to work



Listen to what I am saying, if you can ssh into it then you know your router settings are correct, it is a way of testing your connection.  Then by using deductive logic, if ssh works but FTP doesn't and we know it is configured properly, they are probably blocking it on the ISP level.


----------



## Jabes

tlarkin said:


> Listen to what I am saying, if you can ssh into it then you know your router settings are correct, it is a way of testing your connection.  Then by using deductive logic, if ssh works but FTP doesn't and we know it is configured properly, they are probably blocking it on the ISP level.



ok I didn't understand that srry lol


----------



## tlarkin

thats OK, just try to see if you can ssh, because ssh is typically never blocked and it will tell us if everything is set up right network wise.


----------



## Jabes

I think I did it right i typed in my ip address in and ssh was selected and it didn't do anything I have port 22 forwarded


----------



## tlarkin

you do it like this from the terminal

ssh jabes@10.10.10.10

It then prompts you for a password.  If you are doing it form putty you simply plug the settings in and hit connect.  You may have to add the port in the IP address if there is not box for it.

If its not working then I suspect something wrong with in your network.


----------



## Jabes

ok I tried that and it gives me a fatal error still confused


----------



## tlarkin

Jabes said:


> do I have to do it from a pc outside the network?



no you can ssh to anything inside the network, outside the network would test to see if your router was configured properly.


----------



## Jabes

wat do u think is wrong then?


----------



## tlarkin

could be tons of different things.

I would first see if you can do it from computer to computer inside your network.  See if you can ssh or FTP from one client to the other inside your network.  If you can't there are problems in your network.


----------



## Jabes

i can look at file in my network just not from a pc outside of the network 

I tried this too http://www.grc.com/port_21.htm and wen I probed it, it said that the port was stealth so I think theres sumthing with the router


----------



## axgrinder73

Do you know your IP from your ISP? Is that the IP that you use when you try to access it remotely? Do you have a static address assigned to the box running FTP? And you are port forwarding to that address?


----------



## Jabes

I think I have the ip address I went to www.whatismyipaddress.com and thats how I found out is that what I need to do and I have a dyndns account setup and thats how I'm making a static IP address


----------



## axgrinder73

You don't need to mess with a dydns right now. Your address (for the box running FTP) needs to be static at your router. You need to set the router to give out addresses in a range for DHCP. 

lets use 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.200 for example, that way the router will assign IPs to machines in this range leaving the other addresses (192.168.1.201 - 192.168.1,254) for static assignments. This has nothing to do with your IP from your ISP, this is necessary for the port forwarding to work properly.  

You will also need to set the network properties on the FTP box to use a static address. 

The reason to use DYDNS is for when you have a registered domain name and want to use it with an address (from your ISP) that is DHCP. DYDNS will change when your are issued a new IP from your ISP.  

You do realize that once to start running FTP that you will have people constantly trying to hack it?


----------



## massahwahl

axgrinder73 said:


> You don't need to mess with a dydns right now. Your address (for the box running FTP) needs to be static at your router. You need to set the router to give out addresses in a range for DHCP.
> 
> lets use 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.200 for example, that way the router will assign IPs to machines in this range leaving the other addresses (192.168.1.201 - 192.168.1,254) for static assignments. This has nothing to do with your IP from your ISP, this is necessary for the port forwarding to work properly.
> 
> You will also need to set the network properties on the FTP box to use a static address.
> 
> The reason to use DYDNS is for when you have a registered domain name and want to use it with an address (from your ISP) that is DHCP. DYDNS will change when your are issued a new IP from your ISP.
> 
> You do realize that once to start running FTP that you will have people constantly trying to hack it?



How would anyone know he was running an FTP server? And how would they know his IP to connect to it?


----------



## Jabes

axgrinder73 said:


> You don't need to mess with a dydns right now. Your address (for the box running FTP) needs to be static at your router. You need to set the router to give out addresses in a range for DHCP.
> 
> lets use 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.200 for example, that way the router will assign IPs to machines in this range leaving the other addresses (192.168.1.201 - 192.168.1,254) for static assignments. This has nothing to do with your IP from your ISP, this is necessary for the port forwarding to work properly.
> 
> You will also need to set the network properties on the FTP box to use a static address.
> 
> The reason to use DYDNS is for when you have a registered domain name and want to use it with an address (from your ISP) that is DHCP. DYDNS will change when your are issued a new IP from your ISP.
> 
> You do realize that once to start running FTP that you will have people constantly trying to hack it?



well I have my ftp box set to static so your saying that I need to make my router static wouldn't that make it so that all my pcs on that router are static?

and its going to be running linux so it won't be as hackable as a pc right?


----------



## axgrinder73

Ever hear of a port scanner? Mine was up for three day before people started trying to get in. Luckily, no one got in, but I blocked all of the IPs that were trying to gain unauthorized access (that's a pretty long list). Almost all of the IPs were coming from proxy servers from Asia, so there was no easy way to find out who was trying to hack me.


----------



## Jabes

axgrinder73 said:


> Ever hear of a port scanner? Mine was up for three day before people started trying to get in. Luckily, no one got in, but I blocked all of the IPs that were trying to gain unauthorized access (that's a pretty long list). Almost all of the IPs were coming from proxy servers from Asia, so there was no easy way to find out who was trying to hack me.



but isn't linux harder to hack?


----------



## axgrinder73

Your router probably already has a static address (most likely 192.168.1.1). But, does your router see the FTP box?  think that most router have to be set up to allow both static and DHCP addresses (via the process I mentioned before). 

If your FTP box already has a static address and the router sees it, GREAT! You are on your way. Now, make sure that your port forwarding rules point to that static address.
 For example: port 21 forwarded to xxx.xxx.x.xxx (what ever the address of the box is, NOT the address from your ISP)

If this is set right, goto another machine on your network- goto my computer - in the address bar type ftp://xxx.xxx.x.xxx (fill in the x's with the address from your FTP box) and hit enter. 

Let us know what happens.


----------



## massahwahl

axgrinder73 said:


> Ever hear of a port scanner? Mine was up for three day before people started trying to get in. Luckily, no one got in, but I blocked all of the IPs that were trying to gain unauthorized access (that's a pretty long list). Almost all of the IPs were coming from proxy servers from Asia, so there was no easy way to find out who was trying to hack me.



How in the world would someone know that you just set up a ftp server?


----------



## axgrinder73

Jabes said:


> but isn't linux harder to hack?




Yes, typically.


----------



## Jabes

I can get in from another pc on the network just not from a pc outside of my network so thats why I came here


----------



## Jabes

ukulele_ninja said:


> How in the world would someone know that you just set up a ftp server?



by scanning for open ports they find out its just weird


----------



## axgrinder73

ukulele_ninja said:


> How in the world would someone know that you just set up a ftp server?



People just sit around with port scanners running to scan random IP addresses for open ports. Once they find one they use password cracks to try to get in. That is why a strong password and user name is important.

Like I said, no one was successful, but I take an active roll to keep people out.

Ninja, that is why I recommended Smoothwall for you. It has a feature that would allow you to block all incoming IP's except your brothers.


----------



## massahwahl

axgrinder73 said:


> People just sit around with port scanners running to scan random IP addresses for open ports. Once they find one they use password cracks to try to get in. That is why a strong password and user name is important.
> 
> Like I said, no one was successful, but I take an active roll to keep people out.
> 
> Ninja, that is why I recommended Smoothwall for you. It has a feature that would allow you to block all incoming IP's except your brothers.



Awesome! I will check it out


----------



## axgrinder73

Jabes said:


> I can get in from another pc on the network just not from a pc outside of my network so thats why I came here



Then you have an issue with your port forwarding rule OR your ISP blocks incoming port 21. 

Double check your port forwarding rules on your router. 

Did you scan yourself for open ports at GRC.com?


----------



## Jabes

heres the ports I have forwarded 21,22, 443 and 80 are there any others that i need to forward?

edit yea I scanned port 21 and it says that its stealth


----------



## axgrinder73

No that should work. Do a "sheilds up" scan at grc.com to see if those ports are open. Let us know waht you find out.


----------



## Jabes

axgrinder73 said:


> No that should work. Do a "sheilds up" scan at grc.com to see if those ports are open. Let us know waht you find out.



I did here http://www.grc.com/port_21.htm and it said its stealth


----------



## axgrinder73

Are the others stealth as well?


----------



## axgrinder73

Try to forward port 8080 to port 21 on your FTP box and then test port 8080.


----------



## Jabes

axgrinder73 said:


> Are the others stealth as well?



yep all of them are


----------



## Jabes

axgrinder73 said:


> Try to forward port 8080 to port 21 on your FTP box and then test port 8080.
> 
> I will be back in ten minutes to check on your progress



how would I do that?


----------



## axgrinder73

Forward port 8080 to port 21


----------



## Jabes

axgrinder73 said:


> Forward port 8080 to port 21



ok gotcha wasn't think right lol


----------



## Jabes

doesn't work I'm gonna try a program called pfconfig I'll let u kno how that works


----------



## Jabes

you have to pay for pfconfig so I'm not gonna get it any ideas?


----------



## tremmor

http://www.cerberusftp.com/

i went through the same thing and getting it going. 
I would take down the software firewall if you have one.
at least until you get it going. 

Im going to tell ya what i know. maybe it will help.

take the software firewall down and try until working.

your router should have something like:
service ports   FTP          21, 10000-10010  (allow 10 people at same time).
your software FTP should be something similar. 

It was mentionded on your post about 21 may be closed. not with comcast.
if your not sure call and ask. 

other ports 
3954-3983
4043-4095
4161-4198

good luck......it was my learning curve also.


----------



## Jabes

I didn't add any firewall so I don't think its the firewall


----------



## Motoxrdude

The problem is he is behind two routers. He has to forward port 21 on the #1 router for the #2 router, then from the #2 router foward port 21 for the server. In a nut shell it blows, lol.


----------



## Jabes

Motoxrdude said:


> The problem is he is behind two routers. He has to forward port 21 on the #1 router for the #2 router, then from the #2 router foward port 21 for the server. In a nut shell it blows, lol.



yea it does


----------



## axgrinder73

Where is your cable modem is the diagramthat you posted?


----------



## Jabes

axgrinder73 said:


> Where is your cable modem is the diagramthat you posted?


----------



## axgrinder73

So, the actiontec is booth a router and a modem? Which router are you using to portforward? Can you port forward on the actiontec router? If so, can you plug the server into the actiontec?


----------



## tlarkin

You need to turn off NAT and DHCP on one router, that was what I didn't grasp earlier.


----------



## Motoxrdude

tlarkin said:


> You need to turn off NAT and DHCP on one router, that was what I didn't grasp earlier.



Yes, you have to use static ip on router #2, and static ip on the server, that way it will always use the ip address that the port is forwarded to.


----------



## tlarkin

Motoxrdude said:


> Yes, you have to use static ip on router #2, and static ip on the server, that way it will always use the ip address that the port is forwarded to.



Well, most routers (that are decent) should actually have a feature called static DHCP, which is what you will want to use so all other clients can still get an IP via DHCP, but the MAC address of your server will be dynamically assigned the same IP address indefinitely.  

Otherwise, you will have to manually give every client on your network a IP and subnet mask if you turn off the router's DHCP function.

My router supports it, and my ODM server is running static DHCP at home.


----------



## Motoxrdude

tlarkin said:


> Well, most routers (that are decent) should actually have a feature called static DHCP, which is what you will want to use so all other clients can still get an IP via DHCP, but the MAC address of your server will be dynamically assigned the same IP address indefinitely.
> 
> Otherwise, you will have to manually give every client on your network a IP and subnet mask if you turn off the router's DHCP function.
> 
> My router supports it, and my ODM server is running static DHCP at home.



No, you setup static ip on the server, and it uses that ip everytime, along with gateway, dns, etc. You can use "static dhcp" on router #1 so that way router #2 gets the same ip address everytime, or you can do it from router #2 and use static ip so it uses the same ip everytime.


----------



## Jabes

axgrinder73 said:


> So, the actiontec is booth a router and a modem? Which router are you using to portforward? Can you port forward on the actiontec router? If so, can you plug the server into the actiontec?



I have it that way already

and do I need to have a static IP on one router for it to work right or not?


----------



## tlarkin

Motoxrdude said:


> No, you setup static ip on the server, and it uses that ip everytime, along with gateway, dns, etc. You can use "static dhcp" on router #1 so that way router #2 gets the same ip address everytime, or you can do it from router #2 and use static ip so it uses the same ip everytime.



actually, this is how you set it up, I have done it before many times for clients in small offices with multiple routers

(examples)

Primary router:
IP - 192.168.1.1
DNS - resolved by DHCP from ISP
DHCP server - enabled, IP range 192.168.1.10 ~ 254
Gateway - resolved by DHCP from ISP
mode - ospf
SSID - your network name
Encryption - WPA
Channel - 7
NAT - enabled
SPI firewall - enabled

Secondary Router:
IP - 192.168.1.2
DNS - 192.168.1.1
Gateway - 192.168.1.1
DHCP service = off
mode = gateway
SSID - your network name
Channel = 9
NAT - disabled
SPI Fierwall - disabled

teritory Router:
IP - 192.168.1.3
DNS - 192.168.1.1
DHCP service = off
Gateway - 192.168.1.1
mode = gateway
SSID - your network name
Channel = 11
NAT - disabled
SPI Fierwall - disabled

Your server, set to static DHCP in the main router to an IP address you want, so 192.168.1.100.  Then, to that IP/Mac address you set up all your port forwarding from the primary router's control panel.  I can ssh tunnel into my router and then run a vnc client through it remotely.  I won't bother setting up any kind of SFTP because of the limited upload speeds of cable broadband, which mine cap at about 40k/s where my download is over 1MB/s.  If I need to take anything with me it goes an external HD.

Now when anyone comes over to use wifi they will be assigned an IP via DHCP, every time you add a computer (or network device) to your network they will resolve everything via DHCP.  Each router has to be wired together and it repeats the wifi signal on different channels through out the site to reduce interference.  I set this up for many larger warehouse type offices that required a cheap and secure solution for their small network.


----------



## axgrinder73

Jabes, how do you have the routers connected to each other? What port to what port?


----------



## Jabes

I have them connected from the outgoing internet port on the first to the internet port on the second and if your wondering the internet is working on the server


----------



## Geoff

Jabes, I know you want to get this to work with Ubuntu and the FTP application, but you're really making this more complicated then it needs to be for a simple FTP server.  If you don't mind using Windows, simply setup IIS or use a third party program.


----------



## Jabes

[-0MEGA-];833062 said:
			
		

> Jabes, I know you want to get this to work with Ubuntu and the FTP application, but you're really making this more complicated then it needs to be for a simple FTP server.  If you don't mind using Windows, simply setup IIS or use a third party program.



I don't really care about Ubuntu really I was just using Ubuntu because its harder to get hacked and if I setup IIS or another thing would I have to go thru all this port forwarding stuff? and wat would you recommend?


----------



## tlarkin

Jabes said:


> I don't really care about Ubuntu really I was just using Ubuntu because its harder to get hacked and if I setup IIS or another thing would I have to go thru all this port forwarding stuff? and wat would you recommend?



regardless of platform you use, FTP is not secure.  It sends passwords in plain text.  You need to set up SFTP which is what I stated many many posts ago. You can set that up for any OS you want.


----------



## Motoxrdude

[-0MEGA-];833062 said:
			
		

> Jabes, I know you want to get this to work with Ubuntu and the FTP application, but you're really making this more complicated then it needs to be for a simple FTP server.  If you don't mind using Windows, simply setup IIS or use a third party program.



You dont have to forward ports for a windows ftp server?


----------



## axgrinder73

Jabes said:


> I have them connected from the outgoing internet port on the first to the internet port on the second and if your wondering the internet is working on the server



I don't think that the problem is in the OS because you can get to your FTP from inside your network. I believe that your problem is router or port forwarding related. 

Have you tried plugging the router into the actiontec router?


----------



## Jabes

axgrinder73 said:


> I don't think that the problem is in the OS because you can get to your FTP from inside your network. I believe that your problem is router or port forwarding related.
> 
> Have you tried plugging the router into the actiontec router?



umm my server is down right now but I'll try that wen its back up agan


----------



## brian

ok i have been talking to jabes from the start... just missed this thread .

but what i think is the problem is this

his modem/router is 192.168.0.1 subnet 255.255.255.0
howerver his secount router is 192.168.1.1 so i had him on the modem have the ftp open from 21 to 21 and to ip 192.168.0.2 (which i believe to be the linksys in the 0.1 network) then i have him forward 21 to 21 from the linksys and to his server.

It should work, but it doesent


----------



## axgrinder73

Any time you try to double route it can cause problems. My question is Why use two routers? 

I would either plug the server into the actiontec router OR just use the Linksys router as a switch. (unplug the patch cable from the internet side of the router and plug it into the LAN side) This is how I use my Linksys router (for a switch and WAP) because I use Smoothwall for routing.


----------



## Jabes

axgrinder73 said:


> Any time you try to double route it can cause problems. My question is Why use two routers?
> 
> I would either plug the server into the actiontec router OR just use the Linksys router as a switch. (unplug the patch cable from the internet side of the router and plug it into the LAN side) This is how I use my Linksys router (for a switch and WAP) because I use Smoothwall for routing.



I would still be able to get internet that way?


----------



## axgrinder73

Jabes said:


> I would still be able to get internet that way?



Yes, basically (if your router is like mine) the Linksys router acts like a switch, router and firewall all in one package. So, when you don't have anything plugged into the internet port, it will just function as a switch. You might need to make sure that DHCP is turned off. 

I would try plugging the server into the actiontec router first. 

Thanks for keeping us posted. I am very curious to find out what the solution will be.


----------



## tlarkin

What I described earlier, goes along with what Ax here is saying.  If you disable certain features from the router like SPI firewall and NAT, you are basically just making it a repeater on your network.  You will also need to assign the additional routers different IPs on your network, like I outlined in the previous post.

Not all consumer routers are created equal and some lack a lot of features so you may not be able to do exactly what I outlined, which is why I only really use routers that support DDWRT firmware.


----------



## Jabes

I'm switching servers right now but I thought about using my pc with iis or something like that would that work? because I have all my files on my main pc and it would kinda be a pain to have to transfer the files over to the server but watever is better I just thought it would be easier for me because I don't know that much about linux


----------



## tlarkin

Easier is subjective.  I don't know your knowledge, the ins and outs of your set up, your ability to learn, how fast you learn, and your willingness to go forth with the trial and error process.

For me, in my opinion, I would just learn how to use Linux because it is a skill set you can carry on with you later in life.  Especially, if you think you want to get into the computer field when you get older and want a career.

Setting up Linux is not that hard, but it will take time out of your day to learn the ins and outs of a new OS.  I have been using Linux for over 8 years, and I am still learning new things on Linux.  Right now I am installing ubuntu on a dual xeon compaq server for a file server for the design department.  I went with Linux because it costs us $0.00 for a license.  Right now I am setting up the partition schema on the RAID 5 array I just built.  I am sure there will be several things I will need a refresher, or have to google when setting this up.

For what you want to accomplish can be done many different ways.  If you go the Linux route, installing Apache, and webmin will be the easiest way to do this.  The router configuration will be the same regardless of platform, because networking is pretty much a standard these days.  

Then, once you get it set up, you should be able to do FTP://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (in a web browser) where the x's would be your external IP from your ISP.  Once, you hit the router, it should forward that request onto the machine designated to be forwarded to.  You need to plug everything in, and for starters I would remove one router completely, to see if that is part of the problem.  Deductive logic and process of elimination are two major troubleshooting steps in technology.  That is why you need to keep it simple, that way it is easier to diagnose and troubleshoot.


----------



## Jabes

tlarkin said:


> Easier is subjective.  I don't know your knowledge, the ins and outs of your set up, your ability to learn, how fast you learn, and your willingness to go forth with the trial and error process.
> 
> For me, in my opinion, I would just learn how to use Linux because it is a skill set you can carry on with you later in life.  Especially, if you think you want to get into the computer field when you get older and want a career.
> 
> Setting up Linux is not that hard, but it will take time out of your day to learn the ins and outs of a new OS.  I have been using Linux for over 8 years, and I am still learning new things on Linux.  Right now I am installing ubuntu on a dual xeon compaq server for a file server for the design department.  I went with Linux because it costs us $0.00 for a license.  Right now I am setting up the partition schema on the RAID 5 array I just built.  I am sure there will be several things I will need a refresher, or have to google when setting this up.
> 
> For what you want to accomplish can be done many different ways.  If you go the Linux route, installing Apache, and webmin will be the easiest way to do this.  The router configuration will be the same regardless of platform, because networking is pretty much a standard these days.
> 
> Then, once you get it set up, you should be able to do FTP://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (in a web browser) where the x's would be your external IP from your ISP.  Once, you hit the router, it should forward that request onto the machine designated to be forwarded to.  You need to plug everything in, and for starters I would remove one router completely, to see if that is part of the problem.  Deductive logic and process of elimination are two major troubleshooting steps in technology.  That is why you need to keep it simple, that way it is easier to diagnose and troubleshoot.


I found a program called serv-u I'm tryin that out

edit: to get into my ftp server from my dyndns page would i just go to www.jabes-server.kicks-ass.net ?


----------



## tlarkin

You have to register that domain, dynamic DNS allows for domain names to have dynamic IP addresses.  So, when the IP changes, the domain name will point to the new IP.  You, I am guessing, have not registered that as a domain, so you will need to use  your external IP address.  DynDNS will track if your IP changes and let you know.  You can set it up so you can log into account.dyndns.org and that will redirect you to your IP.


----------



## Geoff

tlarkin said:


> You have to register that domain, dynamic DNS allows for domain names to have dynamic IP addresses.  So, when the IP changes, the domain name will point to the new IP.  You, I am guessing, have not registered that as a domain, so you will need to use  your external IP address.  DynDNS will track if your IP changes and let you know.  You can set it up so you can log into account.dyndns.org and that will redirect you to your IP.


Isn't that what I said to begin with on the first page?

In order to access your server remotely via a domain name such as that, you need to register it, which costs money.


----------



## tlarkin

[-0MEGA-];833653 said:
			
		

> Isn't that what I said to begin with on the first page?
> 
> In order to access your server remotely via a domain name such as that, you need to register it, which costs money.



Probably, I repeated myself several times already.  I don't think he understands registered and non registered domains.


----------



## Jabes

I understand what your saying now

do I need to have any program to get into my ftp server?


----------



## tlarkin

Jabes said:


> I understand what your saying now
> 
> do I need to have any program to get into my ftp server?



FTP can be reached by any web browser


----------



## Jabes

okay now its working I think when I turned off dmz thats wat did it


----------



## brian

tlarkin said:


> You have to register that domain, dynamic DNS allows for domain names to have dynamic IP addresses.  So, when the IP changes, the domain name will point to the new IP.  You, I am guessing, have not registered that as a domain, so you will need to use  your external IP address.  DynDNS will track if your IP changes and let you know.  You can set it up so you can log into account.dyndns.org and that will redirect you to your IP.





			
				[-0MEGA-];833653 said:
			
		

> Isn't that what I said to begin with on the first page?
> 
> In order to access your server remotely via a domain name such as that, you need to register it, which costs money.



nope, it is free, what they do is just route it to your ip. It is free servace but you need to have the *.domain.net


----------



## tlarkin

brianmay27 said:


> nope, it is free, what they do is just route it to your ip. It is free servace but you need to have the *.domain.net



hence what I posted earlier

myaccount.dyndns.org

It doesn't just let you pick any old domain name for free and have it go through.


----------



## Geoff

brianmay27 said:


> nope, it is free, what they do is just route it to your ip. It is free servace but you need to have the *.domain.net


Well there are several free services that let you access your web/ftp server such as you listed above, however if you want to access it from say www.brianmay.com, you would need to pay for it.


----------



## brian

o yeah, but i mean who needs that unless you want a business. but for like just remembering it is great


----------



## axgrinder73

So, jabes....      ..... you got your FTP working??


----------



## Jabes

axgrinder73 said:


> So, jabes....      ..... you got your FTP working??



sure is I just dmz hosted the linksys from the and then forwarded to my server (my vista pc) and now its workin (I'm runin a program I got called serv-u)  but I just am working on the dyndns thing now


----------



## axgrinder73

Great news! Glad to hear.


----------

